# Cheap Snow Foam



## karlak (Sep 20, 2008)

A mate of mine has just bought these...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252187930491?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Has he wasted his money, or are we all missing a trick ?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

£27 is not cheap


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> £27 is not cheap


yes it is for 4x5L if it works 
not sure if its wax safe though mate


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

20litres for £27 is hardly expensive. But personally I know nothing about the product


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yes it is for 4x5L
> not sure if its wax safe though mate


didnt see that bit :lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

That's cheap compared to here

5 Litre Pro-Kleen Professional Cherry Snow Foam with Wax: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

It could be a bargain or it could be not very good so let us know how you get one. What i would say is that some of the cheaper ebay type foams you actually end up using 4/5 times more product to get something that clings and cleans so you may find yourself better off with one 5L of a well known and used foam full of recommendations from people on here that will last as long as 4 x 5l ebay ones and takes up less space.

Just my 2 pence worth. You may well have unearthed a gem and if you don´t try you´ll never know


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Worth a try a that price. 

Gonz.


----------



## Steven286 (Aug 18, 2013)

For what it's worth and I know it's not the same product but a couple of guys at work use the Pro Clean shampoo with the carnaubu wax and they rate it, cars always look good too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Buy cheap you buy twice.


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

i've used this a few times now seems very good it has built in wax additive & the product labels say its non caustic. gives a very nice thick foam with a 60/40 mix. (40% product)

i purchased the orange and pineapple scents


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks P1ngman1969


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

How good was this stuff in the end?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

20L for £27 is proper cheap and surely 100-200ml of solution would be plenty per bottle? That is a lot per wash but still fairly cheap at 27p per wash. 

The big question here is why the hell would you bother adding wax ingredients to a pre-wash? That sets alarm bells off in my head that these guys don't really know what constitutes to a good pre-wash.


----------

